# Just Purchased An Itaste Mvp 2



## Franky (26/6/14)

Hi guys, I just got my iTaste MVP 2 in the mail.
I fitted the iClear 30 and poured in the 'Peter Stuyvesant p)" Dragon eliquid and fired it up. My issue is that it just tastes burned... so in the interim I took off the iClear 30 and put on the Twisp Clearo instead (half twisp tobacco and half liqua menthol). Wow!! The difference between having a normal twisp and the MVP is like night and day. I'd just like to know if I maybe did something wrong with the initial iClear 30 pouring - maybe something to do with the wicks?


----------



## Al3x (26/6/14)

I had that issue with my i16, just let it soak in a bit and do a little tilt and twist, should be ok after a couple of toots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

yip you need to get them wicks nice n wet before you start vaping

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

Let it stand for about 5-10mins and the wicks should be nice and soaked and back vaping bliss


----------



## Franky (26/6/14)

I am a complete noob when it comes to vaping - is it ok to use my Twisp Clearo with the MVP 2 especially regarding the variable voltage and ohms (I don't even know what to do about that setting yet).


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

I had that issue with the iClear as well first time I used it. 

Let it soak for a bit, if it's still not better, try uncurling the hanging part of the wicks. Did that to mine, and it's 100 times better now!


----------



## Franky (26/6/14)

Getting a gurgle sound now from the i30 :/


----------



## Al3x (26/6/14)

easy to sort the gurgle out firstly get a tissue, wrap the atty in it and shake it, you will notice the tissue where the drip tip is will get wet, then just move the drip tip to a dry place on the tissue and repeat, you will get used to it dont worry


----------



## Al3x (26/6/14)

not the gurgle, the draw cause if you like really suck hard it will flood a bit

just reread the post, lol


----------



## Franky (26/6/14)

Do I have to clean out the clearomiser if I want to put a new liquid in (without mixing) ,like the Liqua Menthol, or can I just empty the tobacco flavour and refill? Sorry for all the questions I'm just excited I don't have to use my twisp anymore.


----------



## Al3x (26/6/14)

well that all depends on you and the flavors you are changing from. Remember that the old flavor depending on its potency may remain for a little while and may contaminate the new flavor, well not exactly contaminate but the flavors may mix and you may not taste the new flavor at it's full potential


----------



## Cat (26/6/14)

suggest you get a couple Evod clearomisers ASAP, it was a major improvement for me, more flavour. i hope to never use the iClear16 again, with the dangling wicks, the gurgling, and the liquid in the mouth. Since i got the Evods, i've never had liquid in the mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Franky (30/6/14)

I'd been using my iClear 30 til about Saturday night where it was working great. When I refilled to the 3 ml mark and put it back on the MVP it's not firing? I'm getting no vapour and there is a slight gurgle. And advice?


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

hmmm not firing could be a few things.

have you screwed the i30 on properly?

is it making contact with the mvp?


----------



## Necris (30/6/14)

Franky said:


> I'd been using my iClear 30 til about Saturday night where it was working great. When I refilled to the 3 ml mark and put it back on the MVP it's not firing? I'm getting no vapour and there is a slight gurgle. And advice?


Hi @Franky
Does the resitance reading show a value?
i had this happen on the iclear30 and found that pulling out the bottom battery contact slightly(1.5mm max ) helped.
Say noooo to overtightening

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Franky (30/6/14)

@Necris, I just checked now and got NON for the resistance. What would you suggest I use to pull out the bottom battery contact?


----------



## Necris (30/6/14)

I was able to wiggle it out by putting a small flat screwdriver into the centre hole and wiggling lightly towards you.
Also tried a knife tip to turn it a little, also to some improvement.
The NON reading reinforces my theory.
Please be very careful not to pull it out all the way,and also make sure the coil head inside the tank is entirely screwed down
easier to do via vid:


LOL@for the solution of the NON,u know what i mean

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Franky (30/6/14)

@Necris, I tried that but to no avail - maybe I should just replace the coil?


----------



## Necris (30/6/14)

Certainly couldnt hurt,apologies,i had assumed that had been checked


----------



## Franky (4/7/14)

I replaced the coil (thought it would be a big process, but it wasn't) and now I'm happily vaping away again. Just wondering what liquids to buy as Liqua isn't really doing it for me...


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

You should start local!

Vapour mountain
Lekka Vapours
Just B juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/7/14)

Check out craft vapour as well!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

